# Relocating ferals and barn adoptions



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

About relocating feral cats and barn adoptions
http://www.mfrs.org/barnpage.html


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I misprinted the URL  ! it should be
http://www.mrfrs.org/barnpage.html

Many apologies


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You are so helpful, Rosalie
I was looking at the kitties they have up for adoption and got all troubled when read this info on Shadow

_*Shadow is an all black, 2-3 yr old male who was left behind with his sister when their owners moved away. His sister has since been adopted. Shadow is very scared right now due to all the changes so he needs a warm, loving, patient home where he can learn to trust humans again. He enjoys other cats. Shadow currently lives his days in a 4 x 4 cage located in foster care. Could you give Shadow the loving, safe home that he deserves? Foster Home JS in Salem, MA.*_









It is so sad...I hope all animals we'll be given a chance. They are so innocent and mean nothing wrong and yet are done wrong to. I hope Shadow will find her forever parents soon - he is so beautiful.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Poor baby. He's not that far away from us  I wish we had room for more cats. Maybe I can still try to get the word out, though....


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Isn'it(sp) sad..we know some people in Springfield (business relations) I'll see if if somebody is interested


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I hope somebody will be able to have him - I am sure he will be the greatest reward.
..thinking of you, Shadow so your eyes won't be sad any more

Rosalie : the correct form is : isn't it <=> is it not ; is and not are parts of the verb TO BE in the INTERROGATIVE NEGATIVE FORM of the PRESENT TENSE. 
isn't is the abbreviated form of is + not and the pronoun it will follow up due to the fact that in the INTERROGATIVE FORM the Subject and the Predicate switch places. If we don't abbreviate then the Subject (pronoun IT here) will be inserted between the verb (is) and the negation that is an intricate part of it(not) = is it not

I hope I made it clearer for you.
when I try to teach something like this to Andrew he will lose pateince so quickly! As I do when he is working on restoring his *granpa* car(1972 Monte Carlo) :wink: 
I love grammar!
Feel free to show me when I don't get something right as well - I am all about learning


----------

